# Shipping Gift From USA to Australia



## Friggarina (Sep 17, 2009)

Hello Everyone,

I've recently moved to Sydney and my husband would like to ship a book and a pair of (clean/new) boots to Sydney from the USA. The last time he shipped something via FedEx and it was held up and we had to pay a $99 charge to have it released from quarantine. 

Does anyone know the proper way to send a package from the USA to Australia without having to pay tons of extra fees?

Thank you so much,

Megan


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi Megan,

I'm not an expert but I'm guessing that it was because you were shipping an article made from leather. I know it sounds ridiculous as people come through passport control by the kajillian every day, wearing leather shoes.

When we first moved over, a friend from the UK took pity on me and sent a emergency package of 6 bottles of HP fruity sauce. The package was sent right back to her with a note saying the contents aren't allowed into the country!

Maybe I'm wrong.....I hope I am and that some bright spark can come up with an answer.

Dolly


----------



## RachaelK (Oct 14, 2008)

My mom and family have sent a bunch of stuff over just using USPS and that seems to work a charm for most things. We've had food (Crystal light, beer bread nix, mac and cheese, etc...) clothing, mail, candy, leather bags, and other tings with no worries. Plus, they have an option where you can ship a box of a certain size with no weight limit for a flat rate (good for books and heavy things). I'm pretty sure you can insure as well.


----------



## Friggarina (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks! I'll give the USPS a try


----------

